# The



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Allegri - Miserere 
Brumel - Missa Et ecce terrae motus 
Byrd - Mass for Five Voices 
Crumb - Black Angels
Dufay - Nuper rosarum flores 
Enescu - Oedipe 
Nono - Como und ola de fuerza y luz 
Rzewski - Variations on The People United Will Never be Defeated! 
Shostakovich - String Quartet #8 
Takemitsu - From Me Flows What You Call Time 
Tallis - Spem in Alium


----------

